# Visit to Chan Chi Kee (CCK)



## gic (Jan 15, 2014)

So am in Hong Kong and the GF gave me permission to visit there. It's a small shop by US standards, a double sized shop by Hong Kong standards. Very close to an MTR (metro stop) so easy to get to from anywhere in Hong Kong. People are friendly but only one person speaks even minimal English. 

Prices were nowhere near as cheap as I expected. My beloved 1303 was about $30 US, I was thinking it would be about $15 since one can pick up what looks like an acceptable carbon steel cleaver in Hong Kong for about US 10! 

The 1103 which I have craved for a while was around $40. I also picked up what i am calling the CCK Western Deba that I have been eyeballing and a bunch of other heavy cleavers and slicers. Generally speaking items were between 30 and 40 US$ each.

**************
I also asked first asked them what it would cost to ship say 25, 1303's to the US and what kind of discount I would get. He said 10% and thought shipping would run about $100. This kind of low discount really makes a group buy problematic alas - there would be customs nonsense etc. Then shipping them to individuals adds as well. The price really would end close to $40 each and I suspect we might be able to get the CCK store in Canada to do a deal for the same price with a lot less hassles.
****
But getting to feel the whole CCK line before making my choices was great fun and i recommend a visit if you are ever in Hong Kong..


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 15, 2014)

Well damn. I did not know there was a CCK store in Markham. Next time I'm out near toronto I'm gonna trek up there for sure.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 15, 2014)

nice trip, did you took any pictures that you can share


----------



## echerub (Jan 15, 2014)

It's in the north end of Pacific Mall (@ Steeles & Kennedy), right side when you walk in from the north entrance. I'll warn you that the parking lot and the mall is a bit of a zoo every weekend though 

Send me a PM when you're thinking of going. I've only dropped in there once, and I wouldn't mind going there again


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 15, 2014)

Good to know. And ya for sure ill drop you a pm. Probably won't be till spring tho.


----------



## JHunter (Jan 15, 2014)

Canadian CCK dealer!?! Are they online or just storefront


----------



## echerub (Jan 15, 2014)

I think they just operate the storefront - no website or online orders. Could try telephone orders, though...


----------



## Ruso (Jan 15, 2014)

The problem with CCK in Markham is that there English is not forte. And few times I've been there the cashier/sales person was less knowledgeable then I am, even about the CCK knives themselves. In case you know what you are looking for, this should not be a problem though. 
BTW Pacific Mall is cool place to visit once never the less.


----------



## MikeHL (Jan 15, 2014)

Attinson Food Equipment also stocks CCK but they are in Richmond BC. When I went there they had a couple guys talking about hockey. Lol so english won't be a issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHunter (Jan 15, 2014)

Great to know as I live 20 min from Richmond.


----------



## KitchenNewbie (Jan 4, 2015)

I missed this post or I would had gone to the Richmond store during my vacation in Vancouver!!!

Do you guys hand pick the hardest CCK cleavers, by tabbing onto the blade to hear the sound, from a batch?


----------

